# Ceramic tile floor tile over control joint ?



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey pro tile guys,I have done a lot of tile work in the past so I'm not a greenhorn.Now I have a tech. question,I will be crossing a control joint in the concrete floor in this wine cellar.I am using 2x2 ceramic that the HO bought @ $58.00 each(ouch).I know I need to prevent the cj from moving prior to setting tile.What do you pros use?THX MM


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

Tile Pros must be busy today


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Expansion and control joints need to be honored into the tiles. The TCA manuals cover this in depth.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> I know I need to prevent the cj from moving prior to setting tile.What do you pros use?


Can't be done, wrong approach.

*HONOR THY JOINTS​*









I know I know I know, think what you will.:whistling


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I am under the assumtion that there is a product out there(some sort of tape material) that spans the sawed cj to prevent movement and thus cracked tile.Let me have it I got broad shoulders.


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

Bill you out there?


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Bill Vincent you tile industry genius you, you are being paged, so......

*C'MON DOWN!!!*


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

While we are waiting on Bill, let's go to a commercial.


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Bud what are you chopped liver?Come on let me have it.Is there or is there not a product that spans a sawed cj?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

The idea of a _control joint_ is
yo control where the cracking 
will occur.
All you can do if you lay over it
is move the crack in your tile a bit.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

This is a confusing issue for even most pros. Some membranes help bridge while others don't.

Go to the Noble Company's site and consider CIS http://www.noblecompany.com/Products/SheetMembranes/tabid/58/Default.aspx

Jaz


----------



## master mason (Feb 9, 2008)

JazMan said:


> This is a confusing issue for even most pros. Some membranes help bridge while others don't.
> 
> Go to the Noble Company's site and consider CIS http://www.noblecompany.com/Products/SheetMembranes/tabid/58/Default.aspx
> 
> Jaz


THANK YOU JAZ MAN , Noble Seal CIS Crack Isolation Sheet. That was the info I was looking for.Those other pro tile guys just wanted to treat me like a redheaded stepchild.:thumbup:


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Read Noble's requirements...
Must honor expansion and control joints.

Schluter has a metal expansion channel if you wish.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

honor as in? i just read through and it looks like you just have to provide 'expansion joints' as well, maybe with color match caulk? thats the first thing that came to mind


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Alwaysconfusd11 said:


> honor as in? i just read through and it looks like you just have to provide 'expansion joints' as well, maybe with color match caulk? thats the first thing that came to mind


Thats exactly what I've always done. I try to lay out the tile on either side of the control joint and work out from there. If the lay out is critical and I can't do it then the tile is cut at the control joint and filled with a flexible color matching sealant.

I've seen tile guys use these "tricks" in the past that allow them to go over the joint. Seems we always went back a year later to fix cracked tiles. The last few projects I ran, I was sure to not let it happen again. It just doesn't work.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Control joints can be bridged and moved to a grout joint, although it's better to try and lay the tile out to the joint if possible. It's expansion joints that must be honored thru the tile.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Bud-- Jealousy can be SUCH an ugly thing!!:tt2:


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Yow I know!:notworthy


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)




----------

